# 2B or not 3B



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

This is the question.
Whether 'Tis it nobler in the mind to suffer the slings and arrows of the outrageous lack of lures.
Or to take arms against the sea of lurelessness and support the local tackle shops.
To die, to sleep; No more; and by a sleep to say we end this lure tragedy.

Well so much for making old William roll in his grave :twisted: :lol: .

Just to show not all lures I get are from OS (only those types and colours not imported) I picked up a few (read a few more than a few) from a couple of my local tackle/drug pusher shops.

Left
Rapala Xrap-4
Strike Pro Sprat Stick
3B Subdog
Right
3B Fatdog
3B Scumdog









The Fatdog in Cerberus colour compared to a Chubby in Ghost Wakasagi.









Sammy 65 top, Scumbog below. Definitely a Sammy copy but in a bite size ;-) 









Top Subdog, middle Strike Pro Spat Stick and bottom for size comparison a Tiemco Stick Bait.









And with the 3B lure range going for $11.95 per I can see a few of my favourite snags being decorated with look-alike lures :twisted: ;-)


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

Did a trip report about my session with the 3B fatdog. Yes its a poor mans chubby and i dont have a problem with paying half the price for it. FIshed it a few times on the weekend and got some good fish with it. Bought a scum dog but not overly impressed with its action, found mine that the tail seemed to sit high for a walk the dog lure. Possibly just needs a bigger rear treble or a bit of tungsten putty to get it right.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm not rating the 3b's they didn't do it for me when it counted, they look the goods but didn't provide the results maybe I just need to work them more but not sure yet.other similar lures worked much better on the days i have tryed them.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

ROBT said:


> Buff - interested in your opinion on these, quality and fishability wise.
> Obviously you liked the look of them


I was quite surprised on the quality side as they state there fitted with Owner hooks  
Love the look of the Scumdog and once the surface action starts they should do there magic, also at that price there going to be good snag runners ;-)



warren63 said:


> Bought a scum dog but not overly impressed with its action, found mine that the tail seemed to sit high for a walk the dog lure. Possibly just needs a bigger rear treble or a bit of tungsten putty to get it right.


Good to hear about your experience with the scumdog and will make sure I have my tungsten putty with me when I give them a try ;-)

@ Justcrusin
Keen to know which ones of the 3B range you tried but knowing your also a lure tragic its most likely you've tried all in the range :twisted: ;-)


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> @ Justcrusin
> Keen to know which ones of the 3B range you tried but knowing your also a lure tragic its most likely you've tried all in the range


Mostly the shallow cranks and surface, they just didn't get any strikes where as crapea, camions and chubbies were getting smashed. I really need to work them more and see what they need to work probably just the way I was cranking them or something. I will give them another run saturday.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Interesting to hear about the Cranks  
Gave a few of mine a swim and also no hits, but I was fishing more for stress therapy and relaxation than a solid session.
I think I will have to play with the balance of the Scumdog as it does sit very flat to the surface and as such has a slight tendency to lay on its side at rest. I did try a tiny bit of tungsten putty and this sit more tail down like a Sammy all be it a little too deep, so I think I might try reducing the size of the front treble or swap to a "W" hook in an effort to make the nose sit a little higher ;-) .
Was very impressed with the Subdog and its sink rate it should prove a great one for fluttering down the face of wharves ;-)


----------



## boydglin (Aug 12, 2010)

i used the puppy dog which u guys seem to be ignoring :? with a twitch and pause style retrieve and got absolutely smashed caught countless bream of good size all day long might have just been a good day though but i havnt tried again since i lost that lure to something big that made a heavy run between some pilons and i have not been in to replace it yet


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Hey Boyd yeah they look the goods there so like a sammy if the surface is firing like it sounds it was for you then the bream will chomp em up.

Must have had a prawn run in the lake have they?



> something big that made a heavy run between some pilons


Theres some big tailor in the lake, they tend to like taking your lures with big runs :lol: but could have been a good bream too :twisted:

Cheers Dave


----------



## fushlups (Apr 23, 2010)

Buff said:


> This is the question.
> Whether 'Tis it nobler in the mind to suffer the slings and arrows of the outrageous lack of lures.
> Or to take arms against the sea of lurelessness and support the local tackle shops.
> To die, to sleep; No more; and by a sleep to say we end this lure tragedy.
> ...


Hey Buff, your thoughts on the sprat stick as opposed to the tiemco stick minnows? 
Just can't find that stick minnow colour ANYWHERE anymore which sucks


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Funny you ask, I was out for a few hours yesterday and was fishing both the Subdog and the Sprat Stick and I like the way the Sprat stick works.
Nice level sink and easy to give it action. I did hook into a few small bream with it so it does work ;-)


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I do not like the scumdog.


----------



## rocky (Oct 23, 2008)

Bought some of the 3B's the other day with a voucher I got for Christmas. A Scumdog, Popdog x2 & Subdog. Not impressed with the owner hooks as I lost several Whiting & on inspection the hooks had started to straighten. I only use 1.5kg braid with 2kg leader & light drag. Also had a scumdog in the same colour as in the pic smashed by a 60cm Flatty and the tail broke off at the eye :shock: , still landed it as it was hooked on the middle treble.










They work but I now change the trebles for 2x ones.

Cheers & Beers
Rocky


----------



## fushlups (Apr 23, 2010)

Buff said:


> Funny you ask, I was out for a few hours yesterday and was fishing both the Subdog and the Sprat Stick and I like the way the Sprat stick works.
> Nice level sink and easy to give it action. I did hook into a few small bream with it so it does work ;-)


Yeah nice, I'm going to get some sprat sticks and have managed to chase down some tiemco stick minnows in "that" colour so pretty stoked. How do you get the best action from sinking stick baits?


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

I work them similar to a top water, short twitches once it has settled to the depth I want.
You can also use them like you would a plastic as the same actions will work ;-) 
Have a look at the Smiths site for some great footage of lure action from the fishes point of view  
http://www.youtube.com/user/AustAngling#p/u


----------



## fushlups (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah very nice! Hadnt seen that footage before. I guess the key is to wait up to the designated time for it to reach the bottom. Can take some time bring so light - patience.....  just a few small twitches and let it sink again or even teabagging would prob work. Nice

Ps found article in ABT annual 2009 where Wayne friebe won the port river ABT with the tiemco stick minnows. That is helpful too


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

I have been using the scumdogs and popdogs a fair bit over my holidays and so far i am loving the scumdog has been working a treat on the bream around my way and snared a few off the oyster leases in port stephens with them. Being so much smaller than the sammy i have found that it still gets hits on the pause even without the tail stting down in the water but i am going to try some bigger rear trebles to compare the difference. On the other hand the popdogs have not impressed me so far they dont bloop very well and seem to turn back on themselves and are constantly fouling up in my leader, maybe on a dead calm morning with glass like conditions they may work ok but they are terrible with any form of surface chop.
As far as the owner hooks go i like them because they are super sharp but any decent size bream can easily crush them. Might have to consider going back to using VMC's or gamakatsu's. Has anyone tried the decoy trebles yet, interested to hear how they hold up against a larger fish?


----------



## fushlups (Apr 23, 2010)

Few issues with the trebles as per Rocky response....

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=42557


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

I bought a scum dog. It will be my last. Not up to the standard of other cheap walkers like atomics or jazz.


----------



## rocky (Oct 23, 2008)

Replaced my broken scum dog & the hooks on it, out fished a friend using sammys today 14, zip on Bream. Also dropped a couple of Whiting. I will still use em.

Cheers & Beers
Rocky


----------

